# New member



## klinkster479 (Oct 11, 2020)

I?m Klinkster, new to the forum but not new to the scene. I appreciate the great info and can?t wait to get more active with you all. Thanks for having me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ordawg1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## brazey (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## klinkster479 (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks brothers! I?m from BOP and figured I?d see what info I could use/attain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## muscle_4you (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome Here!!

NTR
MUSCLE_4YOU


----------

